# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Import multiple .csv files to one spreadsheet - Mac Office 2011

## zizany

Hi all:
I have a folder with about 50 .csv files that I'd like to merge into one spreadsheet. Columns/format are all the same for all .csv files.
I have limited programing experience, so am looking for some simple script or instructions.
Thanks!

----------


## noel_tv

Hello Zizany,

I am in the same situation as you are. I am using Mac 2011 too. Did you get the answer to this? 

Thanks,
Noel

----------


## zizany

Hi Noel - 
No, I never did. I know it can be done in R, but I never got around to figuring that out! If you do, will you clue me in?
Thanks!
Austin

----------


## lynnvivian

I am in the beginning of attempting to import data from a website of a quarterly financial report from a company. My instructions for class are directed to PC users and I am not able to import the data after copying and pasting the URL for the company to access data to analyze. Could someone give me some ideas of how to work on this?

----------

